# Excel Spreadsheet



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Been working with "Teenagewoodworker" and we created an excel spreadsheet to do project pricing based on the information in a magazine article. Anyone have an idea how to upload this type of file to "LJ's"?

Lew


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi Lew,

You might want to send a private message to Martin Sojka. If it can be done he will know how to do it.


----------



## swied (Feb 6, 2008)

Copy the Excel data into a Google spreadsheet document, and publish it. Here is a simple example that I just created.

http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=pyYPE6Sk0dJPVkeRw6pOVFw

Note: Google Docs is no where nearly as powerful as Excel. It is handy, though, if you are just trying to publish some tabular data with a few formulas.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

i figured out how to do it if you want me to post it. where do you want it posted though. all you have to do is right click on the program in the email, then do like copy link, when you paste it and people click on it they will get that open in box.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks,

I never thought of that! I was going to create a website at Yahoo, but this is much easier.
Again, Thank!

Lew


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

teenagewoodworker,

I think we can post it at the site mentioned by "swied" (see above). Do you want to do it or do you want me to?

Lew


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

ya that sounds good. i think you should do it. it's your program so you should get the honor and the credit. keep me posted.


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Guys, you can use something like Box.net to upload, store and share your files on the Internet. Then you just need to post the link (I think that Box.net even has nice looking widget showing your shared files) to your blog.


----------

